# The Fruit of Immaturity: Encouragement for ye young folk



## Simply_Nikki (Nov 28, 2009)

Mostly directed towards young men, but young women can profit from this article as well; I know I have. The boundless webzine has been a great help and blessing to me as a resource for young people dealing with all sorts of issues (singleness, family, marriage, career, college, etc). Enjoy! 

The Fruit of Immaturity

Some Excerpts:



> Children need to be told to pick up their toys and reminded to finish the task. Adult behavior is characterized by assuming responsibility (decisiveness) and following through (faithfulness) on commitments. And _Christian_ adult behavior has an added dimension of spiritual maturity — a continual longing to grow into the image of Christ (I Tim. 4:12, 15), which involves consideration for the interest of others (Phil. 2:4-5; Matt. 20:26-28) and a desire to fruitfully steward one's gifts (Matt. 25:14-30). (Chediak, 2007)


 



> Regardless of the context, to make a decision is to _intentionally limit oneself from other, potentially good options_. As a single guy, it was a challenge to think of marrying the woman God had clearly given me, since I would no longer have the option to pursue the women I _might_ meet someday. _An indecisive man is recognizable by a perpetual inability to make and keep commitments — a failure to "swear to his own hurt and not change" (Ps. 15:4)_. A decisive person, by contrast, can choose what he loves, and later (when the going gets tough) nurture the love he previously chose.(Chediak, 2007)


 



> An inconsistent man will get a job done if it's convenient, but if you ask him to do something that doesn't interest him or is uncomfortable, it will never happen. (Chediak, 2007)


 


> Then there is the issue of moral authority. Moral authority is the twin sister of dependability. Most of you men will marry and your wife will be biblically obligated to respect you as her head. But your behavior and attitude can make all the difference in the world as to whether this is a duty to her or a delight. _Biblical_ authority comes with _merely being_ the husband of your wife. You can be a complete jerk, but God still holds you accountable (as the head) for your wife and children. But _moral_ authority is _earned_ by the successful stewardship of assumed responsibility. (Chediak, 2007)


----------

